# Test run for comp



## wittdog

Going to do our test run for our first comp……..I need more coolers….
Table full of meat



Brisket is marinating and will be rubbed before it hit’s the pit 



Butts



Rubbed butts rubbed with my rub



Ribs rubbed with my rub and will be mopped with a peach mop and then sauced with the Pens sauce and a wittdog twist



More pics to follow..(I just have to stay ahead of Larry…..at least that’s what Cappy said   :grin:  )


----------



## DATsBBQ

Love that food porn. Can't wait to see the results


----------



## SteerCrazy

good lookin so far dog....looks nice up there, got urself set up in the shade....how's the weather?


----------



## Guest

Lookin' good Dog!  If you win with that rub, you gonna post the recipe?? :razz:  :razz:


----------



## cleglue

Looking good.  When do you expect to finish?  Are you working on your timing also.


----------



## Puff1

Don't let out all the secrets :-$ 
Good luck today bud


----------



## oompappy

Looks like an all nighter for sure!!!
Think you got enough chicken?  :grin:


----------



## wittdog

Well I'm a firm beliver in you play like you practice so the turn in time as are the standard KCBS times for tomarrow...The weather is great 80*, the beer is cold and life is good....oompappy god only knows how many people are going to show up tomarrow...chicken is nice an cheap...98lb at BJ's....That and I tend to get honrgry cooking all night... :!: I also have a couple of fatties and some ABT's that will go on to snack on...and the mrs is making some jello shots...there's always room for jello.. :!: Joker if I win with the rub I'll be more than happy to post it.  For a change I'm going to be up all night and loving it. 8-[


----------



## wittdog

The pitmasters at there finest…



Brisket and Butts are on…


----------



## wittdog

I put the butts and brisket on at 5:00, I plan on mopping the brisket and not foiling either the butts or brisket.


----------



## Cliff H.

WHOOOOOOOOOOO  DOGGIE. Looks you are going to be tired come tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

You're not making good use of your WSM and getting some shut-eye tonight??     Butt juice    dripping on that brisket, now that would be a good thing!  :winkie:

How's that jello tastin'?


----------



## wittdog

We are about 3 hr in and it’s time to flip the meat fat cap up….






Joker I will be using the WSM during the comp...with 2 more butts and another brisket...I'm on vacation.....Cliff I like the thought of staying up most of the night and tending the fire and having some pops and jello....(don't forget I'm used to being up all night) I'm going to be using the WSM in the AM for ABTs and some of the chicken...


----------



## Cliff H.

I will stay with you as long as I CAN


----------



## Cliff H.

How is the mosquito population in your part onf the universe Dave?


----------



## wittdog

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> How is the mosquito population in your part onf the universe Dave?


The skeets don't like me plus with the smoke from the pit and we have a fire pit going for ambiance.......skeeters don't like the smoke....the brisket is at 152* more pics later if anyone is still up...


----------



## Guest

wittdog said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the mosquito population in your part onf the universe Dave?
> 
> 
> 
> The skeets don't like me plus with the smoke from the pit and we have a fire pit going for ambiance.......skeeters don't like the smoke....the brisket is at 152* more pics later if anyone is still up...
Click to expand...

I'm like a lightning rod for skeeters!  :-X  Bring on dem pics!


----------



## DATsBBQ

Joker,
Don't bait me. dems and bloodsuckers. said too much.


----------



## Guest

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Joker,
> Don't bait me. *dems* and *bloodsuckers*. said too much.


 :lmao:  :lmao: Sorry..


----------



## wittdog

We are having a blast got a couple of the neighbors over and just heard my college theme song â€œFriends in Low Placesâ€


----------



## Guest

Allright!  Is that your new silicone mop in that there, what is it, mushroom mop? 8-[   Hope them (not dem) jello shots aren't for the kids.  :!:

Lookin' good!!


----------



## Wittdogs B

Hi guys-- well, if anyone besides us is still up, here are the 12:30 updates.  Butts and brisket coming along nicely… also had some riblets to nibble on.  Jello shots are going quickly-- had a few myself so don’t mind any errers, ummm, erors,  um  mistackes.   :!:  











I am going to go catch a few hours sleep, and then get up at 4:30 to make sure he is up and ready to do the next phase-- ribs and prep chicken.   Dave will probably post more pics, but a couple buddies have stopped over, and did I mention the jello shots are going quickly?  

Don't worry, Joker, the kids have their own jello in separate containers.... I don't think even the drunkest among us will confuse the disney dixie cups with the gladware snack sized cups (although, the "grown up jello" is in the disney cups... go figure  #-o  )   

That is the new mop, and I am not sure what dave put in it (and even if I was sure, I am not sure I am allowed to tell  :-$   
 :grin:


----------



## Cliff H.

Looks like the cook is going good.  I will be back bright and early later today.to check in on you guys.


----------



## wittdog

We are (well some of us are still cooking) my drunken buddies have left after solving all the worlds problems…that just leaves me and magic



Well I guess it just leaves me….


----------



## Guest

Lookin' good! You still awake?  :!:


----------



## wittdog

Took an hour long power nap and I feel great…
Not quite up to temp yet……read to be foiled and moved to plan B
Well I’m about 15hrs in on the CP………………………………........



Brisket…sorry about the pic Joker my viewfinder was dark……



Butts ready to wrap…..



Brisket and Butts in Foil ready to move to the WSM and the ribs are on…



I’m feeling good luving life right now….but what am I going to cook all that chicken on?


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Looks Goooood !!! =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## cleglue

Wittdog,

It is looking good.  Did you get any napping in?


----------



## wittdog

The Butts and Brisket are resting….Got some of the chicken on Buford and some on WSM…I am mopping the ribs and will mop the chicken…



I also got a solid hr nap and feel good...switched back to the Yuenling from cofee...


----------



## Captain Morgan

you're neighbors must be eating everything in their kitchen by now!!


----------



## wittdog

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you're neighbors must be eating everything in their kitchen by now!!


You should have seen my buddies eat those rib trimmings last night...No more updates for a while..things are going to get busy.....I'll post later..


----------



## Cliff H.

We will be anxiously awating


----------



## The Missing Link

looks like you having a lot fun.


----------



## wittdog

Ribs and Chicken coming along nicely…I’m worried that the chicken might get done to early….. #-o 



I am having a blast...Pigs and Val are here and we are waiting for somemore people to show


----------



## Guest

Lookin' mighty fine, Wittdog!!  Good Eats in West Seneca, everybody!!


----------



## oompappy

One hour to chicken turn-in..... :grin:


----------



## Guest

Well??? What were the scores? AND, where are the pics???  :boing:  :-k  :dunno:


----------



## Cliff H.

He said he was used to staying up all night.  He didn't say night and day :grin:


----------



## Puff1

Come on son we've been waiting all night 8-[


----------



## wittdog

Joker I thought with age came patience :grin: 
Chicken



Ribs



Butts 



Brisket



Pigs and Val were nice enough to bring some farm fresh corn, tater salad, and Ramikens, and a batch of preserves, also not pic were some ABTs.
We need to work on our presentation especially the brisket…any suggestions would be helpful thanks in advance…I would like to thank Pigs and Val they were a huge help today. We couldn't find the standard turn in boxes so we used ones that were a little smalller..


----------



## Puff1

Man everything looks great bro' =D> 
So what do you think? Sure is alot of work huh?


----------



## Guest

wittdog said:
			
		

> Joker I thought with age came patience :grin:


That's right ~ More age, less patience!  :grin:  :grin:  :!:  You did good bud!!  How did it all taste?


----------



## Cliff H.

Looks great wittdog.


----------



## wittdog

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joker I thought with age came patience :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right ~ More age, less patience!  :grin:  :grin:  :!:  You did good bud!!  How did it all taste?
Click to expand...

IMO the chicken got done early a little dry, the ribs were cooked well but the rub was a lillte salty, the butts were pretty good and the brisket was a pain to try to plate......maybe Pigs and Val will put in there .02


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

We had a great time at the wittdogs today, he is right on target on what adjustments he thinks they should make.
Plenty of food, if any one went home hungry it was there own fault. LOVE those ABTs!  =P~


----------



## Cliff H.

Dave,

I wanted to share this statement from Mike Mills that I read.

I think it really sums it up as far as competetion goes.

"The people cooking, judging, and volunteering are from all walks of life.  Politicians and businessmen, plumbers and firefighters, rich and poor, young and old cook, eat, and carry on, side by side.

It's all about the food.  This group of people is united in one common cause, and that's the pursuit of the world's best barbecue."


----------



## wittdog

Thanks Cliff that a good quote


----------



## Jack W.

Lookin' good Witt.  

Tell us what you learned!

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Lookin' good Witt.
> 
> *Tell us what you learned!*
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack



Sounds like Glinda the "Good Witch" talking to Dorothy at the end of The Wizard of Oz.  I just hope he doesn't say, "There's no place like home".  LOL


BTW:  It did look good Witt.


----------



## wittdog

Well Jack I learned that with enough alcohol my buddies can solve all the worlds problems :grin: …. No seriously I’m happy that I did this dress rehearsal I learned a lot of things….mostly about presentation….and how much of a pain it is…I learned that you should sort and separate you chicken before you marinade it….I think that given enough room if I plan to smoke chicken I should stager the start times of various batches…that it is hard to pick 6 pieces of meat while under time constraints….there is more but I am one tired Dog and after all these are the dog days of August….I mainly learned that cooking for a comp is much different than cooking for good eats…and that I had a ball while doing this and there was nothing better than a boy, his pit and his dog watching the sun come up thru the haze of hickory smoke……and having that 7:00am beer and thinking that all is right with the world for a change………….and finally any sage advice would be greatly appreciated……Thanks for the kind words Finney and Jack thanks for the help


----------



## Puff1

Hey now!
What about the guy's like Puff, Cliff,& Joker that didn't sleep to see the results of this cook! 
Lighting smoke chips by the keyboard just to get the whole feel of it!

.................. 8-[ 

PS OUCH, OUCH,(Keyboard on fire because of said woodchips  )


----------



## Finney

Puff said:
			
		

> Hey now!
> What about the guy's like *Puff, Cliff,& Joker *that didn't sleep to see the results of this cook!
> Lighting smoke chips by the keyboard just to get the whole feel of it!
> 
> .................. 8-[
> 
> PS OUCH, OUCH,(Keyboard on fire because of said woodchips  )



Who are those guys?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

wittdog said:
			
		

> Well Jack I learned that with enough alcohol my buddies can solve all the worlds problems :grin: …. No seriously I’m happy that I did this dress rehearsal I learned a lot of things….mostly about presentation….and how much of a pain it is…I learned that you should sort and separate you chicken before you marinade it….I think that given enough room if I plan to smoke chicken I should stager the start times of various batches…that it is hard to pick 6 pieces of meat while under time constraints….there is more but I am one tired Dog and after all these are the dog days of August….I mainly learned that cooking for a comp is much different than cooking for good eats…and that I had a ball while doing this and there was nothing better than a boy, his pit and his dog watching the sun come up thru the haze of hickory smoke……and having that 7:00am beer and thinking that all is right with the world for a change………….and finally any sage advice would be greatly appreciated……Thanks for the kind words Finney and Jack thanks for the help



Dog, please explain the marinade problem and picking chicken pieces.


----------



## Guest

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Jack I learned that with enough alcohol my buddies can solve all the worlds problems :grin: …. No seriously I’m happy that I did this dress rehearsal I learned a lot of things….mostly about presentation….and how much of a pain it is…I learned that you should sort and separate you chicken before you marinade it….I think that given enough room if I plan to smoke chicken I should stager the start times of various batches…that it is hard to pick 6 pieces of meat while under time constraints….there is more but I am one tired Dog and after all these are the dog days of August….I mainly learned that cooking for a comp is much different than cooking for good eats…and that I had a ball while doing this and there was nothing better than a boy, his pit and his dog watching the sun come up thru the haze of hickory smoke……and having that 7:00am beer and thinking that all is right with the world for a change………….and finally any sage advice would be greatly appreciated……Thanks for the kind words Finney and Jack thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog, please explain the marinade problem and picking chicken pieces.
Click to expand...

Nick, I think he's down for the night and will respond tomorrow but from what I gathered, he meant choosing 6 or 8 of the best pieces of chicken and placing them together or marking them and then choosing the next best pieces and so forth.  Doing so prior to marinading them would ease the workload when things started getting busy.  Just my thoughts... 8-[


----------



## wittdog

Puff said:
			
		

> Hey now!
> What about the guy's like Puff, Cliff,& Joker that didn't sleep to see the results of this cook!
> Lighting smoke chips by the keyboard just to get the whole feel of it!
> 
> .................. 8-[
> 
> PS OUCH, OUCH,(Keyboard on fire because of said woodchips  )


Sorry Puff, Cliff and Joker  
Nick what Joker said was right on....I was trying to get 6 pieces of chicken that looked good and were the same size and I should have done that before I marinaded them I cooked alot of chicken cuz there was a lot of people here and trying to sort it in the turn in time window wasn't the best move...


----------



## Nick Prochilo

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now!
> What about the guy's like Puff, Cliff,& Joker that didn't sleep to see the results of this cook!
> Lighting smoke chips by the keyboard just to get the whole feel of it!
> 
> .................. 8-[
> 
> PS OUCH, OUCH,(Keyboard on fire because of said woodchips  )
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Puff, Cliff and Joker
> Nick what Joker said was right on....I was trying to get 6 pieces of chicken that looked good and were the same size and I should have done that before I marinaded them I cooked alot of chicken cuz there was a lot of people here and trying to sort it in the turn in time window wasn't the best move...
Click to expand...


Dog, when I did my chicken, I trimmed 24 pieces (thighs) and had them all pretty much the same size. When I cooked them, I cooked 12 facing up and 12 facing down. As soon as I took them off the cooker, I was able to eliminate 12 pieces. Then it was a pretty quick scan to get the best 6 looking pieces out of the rest.


----------



## Finney

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now!
> What about the guy's like Puff, Cliff,& Joker that didn't sleep to see the results of this cook!
> Lighting smoke chips by the keyboard just to get the whole feel of it!
> 
> .................. 8-[
> 
> PS OUCH, OUCH,(Keyboard on fire because of said woodchips  )
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Puff, Cliff and Joker
> Nick what Joker said was right on....I was trying to get 6 pieces of chicken that looked good and were the same size and I should have done that before I marinaded them I cooked alot of chicken cuz there was a lot of people here and trying to sort it in the turn in time window wasn't the best move...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dog, when I did my chicken, I trimmed 24 pieces (thighs) and had them all pretty much the same size. When I cooked them, I cooked 12 facing up and 12 facing down. As soon as I took them off the cooker, I was able to eliminate 12 pieces. Then it was a pretty quick scan to get the best 6 looking pieces out of the rest.
Click to expand...

Did you elininate all the ones facing in a certain direction, or was it still random?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now!
> What about the guy's like Puff, Cliff,& Joker that didn't sleep to see the results of this cook!
> Lighting smoke chips by the keyboard just to get the whole feel of it!
> 
> .................. 8-[
> 
> PS OUCH, OUCH,(Keyboard on fire because of said woodchips  )
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Puff, Cliff and Joker
> Nick what Joker said was right on....I was trying to get 6 pieces of chicken that looked good and were the same size and I should have done that before I marinaded them I cooked alot of chicken cuz there was a lot of people here and trying to sort it in the turn in time window wasn't the best move...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dog, when I did my chicken, I trimmed 24 pieces (thighs) and had them all pretty much the same size. When I cooked them, I cooked 12 facing up and 12 facing down. As soon as I took them off the cooker, I was able to eliminate 12 pieces. Then it was a pretty quick scan to get the best 6 looking pieces out of the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you elininate all the ones facing in a certain direction, or was it still random?
Click to expand...


Eliminated the ones facing down. Didn't look half as good as the ones facing up.


----------



## Finney

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Nick Prochilo":ttcct4sh]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now!
> What about the guy's like Puff, Cliff,& Joker that didn't sleep to see the results of this cook!
> Lighting smoke chips by the keyboard just to get the whole feel of it!
> 
> .................. 8-[
> 
> PS OUCH, OUCH,(Keyboard on fire because of said woodchips  )
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Puff, Cliff and Joker
> Nick what Joker said was right on....I was trying to get 6 pieces of chicken that looked good and were the same size and I should have done that before I marinaded them I cooked alot of chicken cuz there was a lot of people here and trying to sort it in the turn in time window wasn't the best move...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dog, when I did my chicken, I trimmed 24 pieces (thighs) and had them all pretty much the same size. When I cooked them, I cooked 12 facing up and 12 facing down. As soon as I took them off the cooker, I was able to eliminate 12 pieces. Then it was a pretty quick scan to get the best 6 looking pieces out of the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you elininate all the ones facing in a certain direction, or was it still random?
Click to expand...


Eliminated the ones facing down. Didn't look half as good as the ones facing up.[/quote:ttcct4sh]
Then you really didn't help your situation any over just cooking half the amount.  #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1970rluh]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now!
> What about the guy's like Puff, Cliff,& Joker that didn't sleep to see the results of this cook!
> Lighting smoke chips by the keyboard just to get the whole feel of it!
> 
> .................. 8-[
> 
> PS OUCH, OUCH,(Keyboard on fire because of said woodchips  )
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Puff, Cliff and Joker
> Nick what Joker said was right on....I was trying to get 6 pieces of chicken that looked good and were the same size and I should have done that before I marinaded them I cooked alot of chicken cuz there was a lot of people here and trying to sort it in the turn in time window wasn't the best move...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dog, when I did my chicken, I trimmed 24 pieces (thighs) and had them all pretty much the same size. When I cooked them, I cooked 12 facing up and 12 facing down. As soon as I took them off the cooker, I was able to eliminate 12 pieces. Then it was a pretty quick scan to get the best 6 looking pieces out of the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you elininate all the ones facing in a certain direction, or was it still random?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eliminated the ones facing down. Didn't look half as good as the ones facing up.
Click to expand...

Then you really didn't help your situation any over just cooking half the amount.  #-o[/quote:1970rluh]

Next time I will only do 12 pieces and put them all face up.


----------



## DaleP

Looks like lots of fun was had by all. I will add my thoughts about your turn in boxes and I want to be honest so dont get mad. please!
Chicken looked real good. 
ribs kinda looked like the box got shook, scattered a bit. I like them lined up side by side. JMHO
Brisket- nice looking smoke ring.
Pork- My nemisis. Kind of looked a tad overdone or maybe shredded more than I do. Might be my problem, but who knows?. 

Witt, you know it is hard to tell by pics and I am noy trying to be mean. I am harder on my cooks than anyones. Believe me.


----------



## wittdog

DaleP said:
			
		

> Looks like lots of fun was had by all. I will add my thoughts about your turn in boxes and I want to be honest so dont get mad. please!
> Chicken looked real good.
> ribs kinda looked like the box got shook, scattered a bit. I like them lined up side by side. JMHO
> Brisket- nice looking smoke ring.
> Pork- My nemisis. Kind of looked a tad overdone or maybe shredded more than I do. Might be my problem, but who knows?.
> 
> Witt, you know it is hard to tell by pics and I am noy trying to be mean. I am harder on my cooks than anyones. Believe me.


Dale I wanted an honest opinion thank you for it...I was not happy with the way the rib box looked......the next one wont' look like that...The pork was chopped with some pulled on the bottom....the brisket was a real pain to get the box to look good..I think we cut it to thin..all in all I'm glad we did the practice run and you had better believe that we will be working on our turn in boxes everytime we cook.....


----------



## wittdog

Brian the think with the chicken was my own fault I had 2 family packs from BJs cuz there was so many people here that was a lot of chicken to try to sort thru...


----------



## Cliff H.

I just wish I could have been there to help you elimn*ate* some of unworthy brisket, PP and chicken. :grin:


----------



## Cliff H.

And ribs :!:


----------



## oompappy

Looks like you had a successful pratice run Wittdog  =D> 
Getting your cooking times and presentation fine tuned is important! 
If you have the time, you might want to do the next practice away 
from home. Get all your required stuff set up in a 20 X 20 space 
and use only what you  brought with you. That way you will get your 
set-up and equipment needs in order.


----------



## wittdog

oompappy said:
			
		

> Looks like you had a successful pratice run Wittdog  =D>
> Getting your cooking times and presentation fine tuned is important!
> If you have the time, you might want to do the next practice away
> from home. Get all your required stuff set up in a 20 X 20 space
> and use only what you  brought with you. That way you will get your
> set-up and equipment needs in order.


That's a good suggestion....maybe a road trip to the finger lakes region. :!: 
I made sure to write down whatever we needed to get from the house on a list so that we will be prepared for the comp....We might head out to he ren fest is sterling this weekend.


----------



## oompappy

wittdog said:
			
		

> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you had a successful pratice run Wittdog  =D>
> Getting your cooking times and presentation fine tuned is important!
> If you have the time, you might want to do the next practice away
> from home. Get all your required stuff set up in a 20 X 20 space
> and use only what you  brought with you. That way you will get your
> set-up and equipment needs in order.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good suggestion....maybe a road trip to the finger lakes region. :!:
> I made sure to write down whatever we needed to get from the house on a list so that we will be prepared for the comp....We might head out to he ren fest is sterling this weekend.
Click to expand...


If you think you might be coming anywhere near Naples let me know, 
I,ll PM ya directions.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

wittdog said:
			
		

> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you had a successful pratice run Wittdog  =D>
> Getting your cooking times and presentation fine tuned is important!
> If you have the time, you might want to do the next practice away
> from home. Get all your required stuff set up in a 20 X 20 space
> and use only what you  brought with you. That way you will get your
> set-up and equipment needs in order.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good suggestion....maybe a road trip to the finger lakes region. :!:
> I made sure to write down whatever we needed to get from the house on a list so that we will be prepared for the comp....We might head out to he ren fest is sterling this weekend.
Click to expand...


Hey dog, you can travel down here! I'll help you eat all you cook.


----------

